# Aegis by GeekVape In Stock - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (1/8/17)

The Aegis has arrived.




Go check them out 
https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## wikus (1/8/17)

Order placed
Edit : would've been great if it could ship today


----------



## Silver (1/8/17)

This is great @Sir Vape 

@Alex isnt this the one you posted that Mooch did those monstrous destructive testing on?
If so it looks virtually indestructible
Sounds very niiiice!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wikus (1/8/17)

Silver said:


> This is great @Sir Vape
> 
> @Alex isnt this the one you posted that Mooch did those monstrous destructive testing on?
> If so it looks virtually indestructible
> Sounds very niiiice!


Thats the one yes, me being in the construction bussiness, i think this is the "CAT" of mods.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (1/8/17)

wikus said:


> Thats the one yes, me being in the construction bussiness, i think this is the "CAT" of mods.



Lol @wikus 
Well if you get one and manage to test it out, please let us know how it fares in the field!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (2/8/17)

Great news that you guys are stocking this, looks like a pimp piece of kit n I'd dearly like to grab one but that markup is really steep


----------



## Sir Vape (3/8/17)

Strontium said:


> Great news that you guys are stocking this, looks like a pimp piece of kit n I'd dearly like to grab one but that markup is really steep



Mark up?


----------



## wikus (3/8/17)

Thanks @sirvape, absolutely stunning and rugged mod! Would recommend to anyone.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

